# Group weight loss thread - 2019



## grainger (Jan 5, 2019)

hi all.

Thought I’d start a new year one having just read up on some of the amazing achievements from last year.
Personally I didn’t achieve my goals last year (I’m blaming the youngest in my household who seems to think sleep is optional)...

But anyway... I’d love it if some people join me this year in trying to reach their goals. I’m aiming for 15kg weight loss this year and have just started yoga again as a way to slowly reintroduce exercising to my very tired body, this will eventually be joined by running and the gym but slow and steady changes to start.

Good luck all xx


----------



## Sally W (Jan 5, 2019)

Great idea! I was on track last year by walking & going to gym every day but the rowing machine shot my hip so I put on weight over Christmas....trying to find new way of exercising I’ll enjoy & stick to without aggravating my hip! Good luck


----------



## Ditto (Jan 5, 2019)

Count me in then, I'm trying to stick to Atkins. Not doing too badly at the minute.

Good luck all. If I don't lose weight this year I'm giving up!


----------



## zuludog (Jan 6, 2019)

In spring 2018 I was about 85 to 86kg, and my target was to get down to about 82kg
Unfortunately I picked up a bug that took ages to pin down and get rid of, ultimately needing a 4 month course of antibiotics
Frustratingly though, as I started to recover, my appetite wasn't affected, and if anything, I ate more. Then we had Christmas
The result is that I weighed myself this morning, without any clothes on (don't let me put you off your tea) and I was 89,1kg

So, I'm  right back to where I was 12 months ago, if not further. 
So I've set myself a target -  

I'm in The Backpackers Club, and their AGM is 6th to 7th April. 
I would like to be 85kg by then, and 82kg within a reasonable time after that
Let's say 82kg on 1st July


----------



## AdeV (Jan 6, 2019)

Well, my challenge to myself last year was to get to 100kgs. I didn't make it, by about 10kg... so I'm making this year's challenge: Get to 95kg, which is at the upper end of my "ideal weight" according to the NHS.

Weight this morning was ~109kg or thereabouts, having got as low as 107 earlier in the week... I blame the free lunchtime pizza on Friday; fortunately I've got another 5 weeks before that comes around again...


----------



## Ditto (Jan 6, 2019)

When I was 14 I wanted to be 8stone. Now I'm 65 I still want to be 8stone. Nothing changes. 

I need to lose 8stone, half of me and one other person! 

Good luck all.


----------



## grainger (Jan 11, 2019)

Morning all. So my first weigh in - since 1/1/2019 I’ve lost 1.7kg . So I’m really happy today - it’s amazing what simple changes like making sure I’m drinking enough and not eating loads of rubbish does ! 

Hope you’ve all had a good week xx


----------



## Ditto (Jan 16, 2019)

I'm on track! Only want to lose two pounds a week which is very hard, I wish I'd stipulated one pound a week now but can't change it as I don't want to mess my new diary up.  15 10 last Tuesday and 15 8 yesterday yay. 

I didn't wish to hijack that other thread so I'm posting this here. I went to my Diabetic Review yesterday. I'd put it off from November because I was in constant double figures back then.


trophywench said:


> @rustee2011@Ditto - I truly hope you found something in your review to be pleasantly surprised about.  (otherwise sack whoever did it for their apparent lack of ability in motivating their patient)



The nurse was excellent, this was my first visit to this surgery as I've moved. I was expecting to get hauled over the coals but no! The nurse was very encouraging, said my levels haven't been too bad at all, which I don't quite understand as I've been in double figures but I'm keeping stum. My cholesterol is 4.7 which I'm sure is down as it used to be 5 and a 1/2 but she says it should be 4.0 and wants me on statins (no chance). I'm very pleased all round. She said just keep doing healthy eating, by this she means low fat and I'll only mention Atkins when I've lost a bit more weight. She advised porridge for breakfast, small brown sandwich with salad etc on it for lunch, small chicken breast and she must have said veggies for dinner, with three pieces of fruit daily. I won't be doing this course.  She's put me down for the Xpert thingy as well. That will be interesting and no doubt a complete waste of time. 

I ate fruit last night and immediately my bg starts to climb...


----------



## trophywench (Jan 16, 2019)

Stick to the veg, Ditto!  Certain fruits are better than others though - notably berries but normally we'd say have them with yoghurt or cream cos the fat in those causes the speed at which the berry carb hits the blood stream, to slow down.  Not suggesting you or anyone has half a gallon of yog or cream or indeed half a ton of berries, just enough.


----------



## grainger (Jan 20, 2019)

Fab start to the year @Ditto x

This week I only lost 0.2kg which puts my total up to 1.9kg so far but I’ll take any loss . Have a filthy cold and haven’t done any exercise all week and it shows.

Next week I’m hoping to hit the gym once (I’m starting small and also attempting to fit it in around clingy kids!)

Long way to go but my ‘lose it’ app says i should hit goal around mid August and I’ll be thrilled with that - my personal aim is Christmas but would love to be 7/8kg down by April if I could manage it before Centre Parcs trip.


----------



## Ditto (Jan 22, 2019)

I fell off the wagon already.  I'm straight back on it though. I thought it was going to be so easy, but it's hard to even lose just two pounds a week.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 23, 2019)

Ditto said:


> I fell off the wagon already.  I'm straight back on it though. I thought it was going to be so easy, but it's hard to even lose just two pounds a week.


If at first...!  Keep trying @Ditto


----------



## Ditto (Jan 23, 2019)

I will. I had rotten ham salad for tea...bah humbug.


----------



## AdeV (Jan 23, 2019)

Ditto said:


> I thought it was going to be so easy, but it's hard to even lose just two pounds a week.



You're not wrong! In the last 7 days, I've put back on over 4.4lbs (2kg)! Not really doing anything differently to normal, except for maybe a bacon butty on too many mornings. Currently 2.5kg above my lowest ever weight... so even though my belly is growling at me right now, I WILL resist!


----------



## Ditto (Jan 24, 2019)

Luv your icon AdeV. 

My weight never stays the same two days running.  Don't mind when it's going down...


----------



## AdeV (Jan 24, 2019)

I sometimes get the same weight two days in a row, but that's definitely the exception rather than the norm. Mostly going up at the moment  Looks like I need to get back on a 5-2 regime for a bit... get me under 105...

The avatar, hehe, I got told by my old boss that I looked just like Gru, it kind of stuck


----------



## Omar (Jan 25, 2019)

AdeV said:


> I sometimes get the same weight two days in a row, but that's definitely the exception rather than the norm. Mostly going up at the moment  Looks like I need to get back on a 5-2 regime for a bit... get me under 105...
> 
> The avatar, hehe, I got told by my old boss that I looked just like Gru, it kind of stuck



Yes, I tend to try the 16-8 Intermittent fasting. As I can still drink Tea and Water even when I am fasting so its not. Doc was happy with me doing it as long as I scheduled the Metformin around it


----------



## grainger (Jan 25, 2019)

Ill be weighing in tomorrow (bout of food poisoning means it should be down!)... do you all weigh everyday? I tend to try and restrict to twice a week


----------



## grainger (Feb 1, 2019)

Hey all

How’s everyone getting on?
I’m happy to say I’m 3.1kg down so far this year . Long way to go but happy with how it’s going so far.


----------



## AdeV (Feb 3, 2019)

So a month later... I'm still bouncing around between 107 and 109kg... looks like the morning bacon butty might have to be sacrificed on the alter of weight loss  
On the bright side, at this weight, my blood sugars are rarely out of the "normal" range, I haven't seen anything north of 9 for weeks, even after a naughty Chinese/Thai for lunch... and if I'm good & have a decent low-carb meal, they're barely going above 7.0. I'd call that a result


----------



## grainger (Mar 5, 2019)

Hey all.
How’s everyone doing. Feb was a rubbish month for me food wise but I’m back on it now. I’m 4kg down so far this year and hoping to lose another 2-3kg before Easter if I can. 

Still a long way to go but it’s all heading in the right direction.


----------



## merrymunky (Mar 6, 2019)

I’ve lost 1 stone 1lb since rejoining slimming world in January. Even better...I have dropped a size in my jeans and am visibly seeing the difference in the mirror.

Added a before and after picture so you can see how much my middle has reduced. First picture in the black t shirt was taken before I fell pregnant last year. As you can see...big middle sticking out a lot. Second picture is today. Much better. Still a very long way to go mind you...


----------



## grainger (Mar 6, 2019)

You sound like you are doing fantastically especially given your loss last year. I put on nearly a stone when I first miscarried, I am in awe that you’ve been so dedicated


----------



## merrymunky (Mar 6, 2019)

grainger said:


> You sound like you are doing fantastically especially given your loss last year. I put on nearly a stone when I first miscarried, I am in awe that you’ve been so dedicated


Aw thank you. I have no other option but to get the weight off and get the diabetes under control if I want to have a rainbow baby. It is keeping me focused x


----------



## merrymunky (Mar 12, 2019)

Weighed in today at group.

4.5lb loss. 1stone 5.5lb overall since January.

I’m also now lighter than I have ever been on slimming world. Only by 1lb but I last got to this weight in 2010 but put it all back on again. So this is an achievement. Real total weight loss over the last two years is 4.5 stone.


----------



## merrymunky (Mar 18, 2019)

Weigh in day:
1.5 lbs off. 1.5 stone since January AND in a stone bracket I haven’t been in for a very long time. Probably about 15 years. I’ll soon be the lightest my husband has ever known me in 17 years if I carry on this way.


----------



## grainger (Mar 19, 2019)

Morning all.

Weighed today - total loss for the year to date is 10.6lb or 4.8kg. Slow and steady - I’m happy with progress and trying not to get frustrated.

Keep going everyone x


----------



## merrymunky (Mar 25, 2019)

Slimming world weigh in results this week...

-4.5lb 

So happy with that. Total loss since January is 1 stone 11.5lb.


----------



## grainger (Mar 27, 2019)

merrymunky said:


> Slimming world weigh in results this week...
> 
> -4.5lb
> 
> So happy with that. Total loss since January is 1 stone 11.5lb.



Fantastic result well done! X


----------



## grainger (Mar 27, 2019)

Hey all

Total loss for year is now: 12.4lb or 5.6kg. Still heading in the right direction. Really want to hit the first stone loss now!


----------



## merrymunky (Apr 9, 2019)

grainger said:


> Hey all
> 
> Total loss for year is now: 12.4lb or 5.6kg. Still heading in the right direction. Really want to hit the first stone loss now!




You’re getting there. Well done!

I weighed in last night at group, 5lb loss. Total is now 2 stone 2.5lb. I’ve officially lost over 10%of my starting body weight too.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 13, 2019)

That's brilliant merrymunky. Are you logging your meals on the relevant thread? I'd like to know what you are having. I'd like to do Slimming World but don't know how to make it work with the D. I'm desperate to do something!

edit/
I started low carb on 25th April. Have to now even though it's going to be very hard for me being a food addict. I almost cried when preparing a hot cross bun for Mum and I couldn't have one...all those squashy raisins and the smell...mmm


----------



## Ditto (Jun 26, 2019)

Apologies for the double post. Nearly did a jig at the scale in Boot's today, down from 16 stones 2 pounds last week, to 15 stones 8 pounds this week. Yay, low carb works.  I'm quite astonished. I hope the scale was correct. I'll soon find out if I gain stones next week.


----------



## grainger (Aug 3, 2019)

Hey all

Been a while since I posted on this. I am currently sitting at 14.5lb down for the year, or just over a stone .

I still have a long way to go to be at my ‘ideal’ weight but I’m proud of what I’ve achieved on very little sleep this year so far.

How’s everyone else doing?


----------



## Ditto (Aug 3, 2019)

15 stones with tum 49inches. Back to the low carb today after some horrendous food choices. Well done on your weight loss.


----------

